# Jacket sizing help - should I get M or L?



## TX_ (May 12, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm going to buy the DC Helix Snowboarding Jacket (black color) from here: DC Helix Jacket | evo 

I'm 186cm (~6'1"), 81kg (~180lbs), my chest is approx. 102cm (~40 inches). According to the DC size charts it seems that medium size should be the best fit for me, but I'm suspicious because of my height - maybe I need size large? Maybe sleeves will be too short with M size for me? 

Please advice - should I get M or L?

Oh and no - I have no possibility of trying it in shop, I won't even have an option to return them probably, as I'm ordering from outside of US.

P.S.: I'm also interested in Sessions Evolution Plaid (Amazon.com: Sessions Evolution Plaid Snowboard Jacket Red Plaid Mens: Sports & Outdoors) and Nomis Diagonal (Amazon.com: Nomis Diagonal Shell Snowboard Jacket Blue/Black/Bright Blue Box Plaid: Clothing) jackets. In general (putting DC aside), would you go with L or M with my parameters?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd go large, but that's cause I like a little room in my jackets for layers and movement. I'm 6'3" and fluxuate between 180 and 200lbs for reference.


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2012)

Get xtra large


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you should go with L or XL...
I'm 166cm and I go with a men's M.. It's just too uncomfortable to get a regular sizing when shopping for snow stuff. and plus it's really uncomfortable when you have a tight fitting jacket and you try to sit down/tighten bindings etc.


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

L or XL big is cool


----------

